# Trying to do too much in 10 days with this itinerary ?



## sheldonzane64 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hamburg is a great town and place to drop off ED. Did that after a trip from Munich to Berlin to Copenhagen to Stockholm and end in Hamburg.


----------



## alex md (Nov 21, 2005)

*Perfect plan*

From traveling extensively all over Europe i agree with pharding plan u will enjoy those places and what is important they make geografical sence
Alex


----------



## Lawrence335 (Aug 17, 2010)

*One Area*

I suggest you pick one area and keep the distances reasonable.

Having said that, around Germany you can get somewhere fast.

Unless it is Octoberfest or other massive traffic tie up.

2007 ED did France/Italy mainly, Milan was the least interesting (to us)

2008 ED did Spain/France mainly

2011 ED will be Austria Hungary Poland Czech Republic

Obviously Germany is always included to some extent.

As I have been to Europe quite a number of times in the last 35 years. I have a fair idea where we would like to visit.

I have made it a habit to do a whirlwind tour of as many places as possible.

And then go back next time to the ones that were of most interest and spend more time.

Only you know how much available time and disposible income you have.

Enjoy your trip


----------



## gesoffen (Jun 18, 2004)

This itinerary suggests that the OP hasn't been to Europe and may not really be considering going back in the foreseeable future (i.e. this is potentially the one shot to see all the big sights). If that is the case ppenguin, then I'd recommend what pharding is suggesting - picking a quadrant of the compass out of Munich and see what you can in that direction. Munich, Prague, Berlin are good suggestions although I'd break up the big cities with one or two small ones in between and drop Amsterdam.

However, if this is the first of several likely return trips to Europe, I'd suggest an even smaller scale. Perhaps keeping things to Bavaria and Upper Austria/Switzerland and concentrating on the small towns and locales that are not easily accessible by mass/public transit. The idea is that its a lot easier to visit Berchtesgadenerland, experience the Alpenstraße, enjoy Salzburg and the surroundings via your car. On your next trip to Europe, you can concentrate on the big cities where you don't need a car to transit in between (air or train connections between Munich, Prague and Berlin are plentiful and reasonably priced). Besides, most of those big cities are not car friendly - you'll find that navigating old world cities and finding suitable parking for your car can be frustrating and expensive!


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Zurich offers beautiful scenery, but the architecture is not that impressive.

I went to Milano in 2007 and was disappointed. I would ditch it.


----------

